# nav ratrofit problems



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

sbhatia said:


> Can any one post how to remove the climate control (2004 330i) from its location for Nav retrofitting if you dont have the special tool (2 L-shaped metal scales)? Will any flat metal scale do? Does any one have a picture/description of what holds the climate control in its console?


I have NAV in mine, so the climate control was already relocated, but to remove it (before I got the special tool) I just carefully used a dental pick to hook the back of it and pull it out.


----------



## sbhatia (Jul 19, 2005)

I am trying retrofit Nav in my 2004 330i. I have taken out most of teh components needed. But I am stuck at two points.
1) I am unable to take out the climate control. Any help in how to get it out? What holds it in place? Any pictures would help as well.

2) I can not figure out how would the harness enter the console area. I can see it can from the trunk on the left side bottom, then turn right under the driver seat carpet split. But how does it get to console area? The original harness goes straight forward along the middle bottom of the floor (towards the gas pedal) - but that is not accessible based on the parts of carpet removed?

Please help! 

Thanks.
-Sandeep


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

sbhatia said:


> I am trying retrofit Nav in my 2004 330i. I have taken out most of teh components needed. But I am stuck at two points.
> 1) I am unable to take out the climate control. Any help in how to get it out? What holds it in place? Any pictures would help as well.
> 
> 2) I can not figure out how would the harness enter the console area. I can see it can from the trunk on the left side bottom, then turn right under the driver seat carpet split. But how does it get to console area? The original harness goes straight forward along the middle bottom of the floor (towards the gas pedal) - but that is not accessible based on the parts of carpet removed?
> ...


1) If you push out the climate control unit *from the rear* after removing the radio you will be able to remove it. It is cumbersome but that's the way I removed mine.

2) The retrofit harness should be installed from the _console area_ towards the _trunk_, not backwards. That's the easiest way...

You will need to remove the whole center console (where the cupholders are, you do not have to remove the armrest) and then pass the harness from the dash towards the shifter and then lift the shifter dash sides until you can pass the _other_ big black connector under the shifter middle dash support frame (the part where the center console is bolted to the dash shifter sides). Then you can hide the harness under the carpet section split.

This is a modified image from the installation document of the route that I took with my harness:










Good luck! 
:thumbup:


----------



## sbhatia (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks! I will give it a try!

-Sandeep


----------



## sbhatia (Jul 19, 2005)

Technic said:


> Wow... congratulations!
> 
> If the E46 rear non-folding seatback is attached like the one in the E36 then there are no bolts only two tabs at the top like the ones holding the bottom portion at the front. If you pull the seat towards you and then up you should get the seatback out.
> 
> ...


I just retrofitted MK4 Nav in my 2004 330i (which had Assist). I discobnnected and removed the original GPS antenna and placed a new Nav antenna - that is now connected to MK4. Today - when I took it to dealer to recode - diagnostics said that ASSIST had no antenna (no surprises). But dealer could not code the car - as the computer indicated that "TCU not responding". Does any one know what does this all really mean? My delare did not have much clue?

What is TCU (is it the DVD Nav computer)? Is it Assist module - or some other central controller?
Could disconnecting ASSIST antenna cause this problem?
Can any one please shed some light?

Thanks.
-Sandeep


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

sbhatia said:


> I just retrofitted MK4 Nav in my 2004 330i (which had Assist). I discobnnected and removed the original GPS antenna and placed a new Nav antenna - that is now connected to MK4. Today - when I took it to dealer to recode - diagnostics said that ASSIST had no antenna (no surprises). But dealer could not code the car - as the computer indicated that "TCU not responding". Does any one know what does this all really mean? My delare did not have much clue?
> 
> What is TCU (is it the DVD Nav computer)? Is it Assist module - or some other central controller?
> Could disconnecting ASSIST antenna cause this problem?
> ...


 I believe the TCU is the Bluetooth Module. You ought to be able to leave the Assist module connected to the antenna and connect a cable from the Assist module to the Nav computer. I had removed my Assist module in favour of a Bluetooth TCU and had the car coded for the TCU before I did the nav retrofit. I never took my car to be coded after the nav retrofit because it didn't need it.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

sbhatia said:


> I just retrofitted MK4 Nav in my 2004 330i (which had Assist). I discobnnected and removed the original GPS antenna and placed a new Nav antenna - that is now connected to MK4. Today - when I took it to dealer to recode - diagnostics said that ASSIST had no antenna (no surprises). But dealer could not code the car - as the computer indicated that "TCU not responding". Does any one know what does this all really mean? My delare did not have much clue?
> 
> What is TCU (is it the DVD Nav computer)? Is it Assist module - or some other central controller?
> Could disconnecting ASSIST antenna cause this problem?
> ...


Seems to me that your tech is programming the wrong component: once you retrofit your Nav, the tech should just program the Nav feature into the car system and add whatever USA code is required. Because you have Assist (that's the TCU -Telephone Control Unit- that the tech is talking about) the programming should include integrating the Assist into the Nav, _not the other way around._

If the Nav programming is done correctly, the Assist will automatically get its GPS signaling *from* the MKIV DVD computer built in GPS receiver, making the Assist GPS antenna connection redundant. The Assist calling features will show in the Nav screen if the integration was correct also.

Apparently, in your case, this programming was not done correctly.


----------



## sbhatia (Jul 19, 2005)

Technic said:


> Seems to me that your tech is programming the wrong component: once you retrofit your Nav, the tech should just program the Nav feature into the car system and add whatever USA code is required. Because you have Assist (that's the TCU -Telephone Control Unit- that the tech is talking about) the programming should include integrating the Assist into the Nav, _not the other way around._
> 
> If the Nav programming is done correctly, the Assist will automatically get its GPS signaling *from* the MKIV DVD computer built in GPS receiver, making the Assist GPS antenna connection redundant. The Assist calling features will show in the Nav screen if the integration was correct also.
> 
> Apparently, in your case, this programming was not done correctly.


OK here is what the technician tried. He inserted the software CD into the Nav - which the Nav did accept - but nothing else happened. The screen remained blank. Do you guys remember when you programmed the Nav with the software CD (not the map dvd) - did the display indicate anything? Does the Nav have to be programmed within the first few minutes of its powering up?

Tech did try to pull out the dvd comp and inserted another one which was already installed in some car - and Nav display started working - telling me that perhaps the car is correctly programmed and rest of the components/installation are working.

So it is either the dvd computer is bad, or it still has not been programmed/coded correctly. :dunno:


----------



## sbhatia (Jul 19, 2005)

I am still trying to find out what could be wrong here. After some more research - I noticed that several people mentioned in their postings that after retrofitting Nav computer - they got the screen saying - "Load the software" or something like that. Does it mean that the Nav was already coded for the US? Otherwise why would it give a mesg in English? 

-Sandeep


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

sbhatia said:


> OK here is what the technician tried. He inserted the software CD into the Nav - which the Nav did accept - but nothing else happened. The screen remained blank. Do you guys remember when you programmed the Nav with the software CD (not the map dvd) - did the display indicate anything? Does the Nav have to be programmed within the first few minutes of its powering up?
> 
> Tech did try to pull out the dvd comp and inserted another one which was already installed in some car - and Nav display started working - telling me that perhaps the car is correctly programmed and rest of the components/installation are working.
> 
> So it is either the dvd computer is bad, or it still has not been programmed/coded correctly. :dunno:


The problem of buying an *used* Nav computer is that if the previous owner removed it without knowing that the LED light should be off *before* unplugging it, it will be permanently damaged.

In my case, once I finished my retrofit I got a screen asking for the firmware CD to be inserted. However, my Nav computer was brand new.

Your tech already proved that your computer is shot, by exchanging it with another one and getting finally a LCD display shown, sorry.


----------



## sbhatia (Jul 19, 2005)

yahoo!!  I finally have the Nav in my car!!

Thanks for every one's help. I could not have done it without the tips, articles, pictures, docs and emails on Nav retrofit from this web site (and e46fanatics.com)! 

It turned out that indeed the computer was bad - which the seller agreed to replace right away ( it did take over a week for me to get it though ....). Once I plugged in the new computer - which already had the software loaded - the Nav started working right away. 

Since it is a forum on Nav retrofit problems (and solutions) let me summarize my experience -

I must say that it did take me longer than it should have - as there are a large number of steps - but each step itself is pretty doable. I spent most time figuring out how to get the fan-grill out! I think I might have made the problem worse - as I tried to slide a card under the grill (after removing the screws) - which perhaps ended up bending the tabs even more. I finally used two screw drivers to pop up the grill and then it came out easily.

The second challenge was routing the cable - as the instructions said "route the cable along the original cable" - but my original cable was going along the left bottom of center partition towards gas pedal. - so it was confusing. The right way is to take it to central console (cup holders) along the carpet split under the driver side, and then slide it under the plastic (I was suprised to see how much of the interior was plastic!) console along the gear shifter.

The only special tool that I used was panel remover - which allows you to easily remove the panel clips for removing B-pillar cover, or the front door strip - although it is not necessary. You can get this for about $5 from any auto-parts store.

But once you plug in the display or Nav computer - you will need special tool to take them out - so lock them in only after you are sure that every thing is hooked up correctly. Although - you can make home made tools to get them out. For display unit, use two thin strips of plastic (e.g. 1/4 inch strip cut from an old credit card) will do, and for the nav computer - perhap pieces of wire cut from a shirt hanger.

-Sandeep


----------



## sbhatia (Jul 19, 2005)

cambie said:


> And I hate to carry this thread on, but I never was able to get the rear deck removed in my 2005 325i sedan. The rear seat in mine seemed different than the one in your instructions, and that kind of stopped me there. Basically, your instructions seemed to indicate a small piece of the seat that provided padding along the left side. My rear seat was all one piece. While i was able to unclip the left and right sides of the seat, it seemed to be screwed in in the center along the top. I couldn't figure out how to get that out.
> 
> !


Cambie - You probably have figured it out by now on how to get the rear seat out. You do need to remove the central head-rest (along with the two side head rests) before the seat would come out - atleast that is the way it seems in my 2004 330i.


----------



## cambie (Mar 13, 2005)

sbhatia said:


> Cambie - You probably have figured it out by now on how to get the rear seat out. You do need to remove the central head-rest (along with the two side head rests) before the seat would come out - atleast that is the way it seems in my 2004 330i.


actually, thanks for the post, i ended up giving up on this. I just used the old Assist anetenna and never had to get in behind the seat. Glad i know this now though, i may jump in there and put the correct antenna in, as it fits onto the MKIV connector better.

But in all, i'm still not sure my nav is done correctly. I feel like my dealer didn't code the computer correctly, even though they said they did, and charged me for the time. I still get a display in yards, and i'm guessing assist is not getting it's gps data from my mkiv computer, although i've got no real way to tell. i haven't even ever tried using assist, so i could tell you if it displays anything on my screen when it's activated.

My bluetooth phone connection works great through it though, and the nav seems to do fairly well. as many complaints about the bmw nav system i have heard, i am not sure what is an acceptable level of crappiness as far as this system goes. It regularly tells me i'm 100 yards away from my turn when i'm right there, maybe 20 feet away. Sometimes the stupid thing doesn't track my travels at all. But hey, i've got what i wanted for the most part, and i don't plan on keeping this car for too long, so screw it i guess. Next time i'll just buy the car with nav and not mess with it.


----------



## cambie (Mar 13, 2005)

i hate to dig up an old thread hear, but i'm still not entirely pleased with my nav system. it never seems like it is very accurate. It shows me approaching interesections that I've already passed, sometimes on access roads it will think i'm already on the highway. Sometimes when i take off in the car, the arrow won't be moving at all on the screen. It shows that i'm still sitting at where i started. It's driving me nuts, and making the nav somewhat worthless. At first I thought maybe this was just the way the BMW nav system was. But i'm thinking it can't be this bad for everyone. I've got 20% metallic tint on my rear window, using my original antenna that was in there for assist, and connected it to my nav computer. But i get this same behavior even when I use a seperate antenna that I purchased. Could it be the tint? Is my nav computer messed up? What could be the deal? 

I upgraded to v26, if that matters. It's nicer looking, but still not accurate for me.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

cambie said:


> Could it be the tint? Is my nav computer messed up? What could be the deal?


Take a look at the 3 diagnostic mode screens on the bottom of this page.Do you have a good number of visible satellites? Is your gyro/wheel sensor operational?


----------



## cambie (Mar 13, 2005)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Take a look at the 3 diagnostic mode screens on the bottom of this page.Do you have a good number of visible satellites? Is your gyro/wheel sensor operational?


I checked today and I can see 8 satellites, but the computer is only using 4 to get it's position. I drove around for 15 minutes and it never used more than 4. Does that indicate a problem? And I assume my gyro is operational, it seems to sense my turns and things fine. In fact, I always wondered why when the nav wasn't functioning, It would still show me turning and the map would rotate. It just didn't show me in the correct position on the map. It just showed me rotating around a vertical axis in my garage.


----------

